# Pixelation Problems Primarily on Channels Requiring Tuning Adapter



## nyijedi (Jan 9, 2005)

I've been having some serious pixelation problems with select channels, and I just realized that these channels are all channels that require the tuning adapter. One of the channels is an HD channel, but the others are not. Also, the non HD channels come in PERFECTLY on my non HD TV that is not connected to a tivo. Is it possible that my tuning adapter is defective, or is this more a symptom of the signal I'm receiving through my cable line? I've also noticed audio dropouts on a few HD channels that do not require the tuning adapter, but this problem is less serious.

As far as troubleshooting I've done so far, my cable signal alternates between 93 and 100, and when I hook up different attenuators, the signal will go down, but I'll also get RS Uncorrected Errors. I've also already replaced the 1 splitter that connects from my main drop to the Tivo. I'm getting really frustrated trying to figure out the source of the problem, and I'm about ready to throw my Tivo against a wall and switch back to my Cable Provider's inferior box, which at least gives me a watchable picture. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## ses (Jan 8, 2007)

While I do not have a solution, I have the exact same experience. My provider is Charter Communications. Argh.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

I have this same problem on TWC in SW Ohio and I believe others do too. This problem is under serious investigation by forum member *SCSIRAID* in the Raleigh, NC area, also TWC. Search for posts by him in **this thread**. The TA cannot cause the problem but it does appear mostly or only on SDV channels (for which the TA is needed). SCSIRAID has verified, with TWC tech people participating, that there is something in the SDV-channel transport streams that causes TiVo's to do this but does NOT cause the TWC STB's or DVR's to do it.

The investigation is ongoing. Unfortunately, since different cable distribution electronics can be used in different systems, there is no guarantee that a solution found in one will work in another. (There is also no guarantee that your system will be willing to iinstitute a fix.) If only TiVo's have the problem..... well you know! Nationally, TiVo digital subscribers are only about 0.5% of all digital subscribers, and cable cos. have no incentive to want to please them -- actually the opposite.

*Note to other posters here*: Please post your location and cable co.


----------



## nyijedi (Jan 9, 2005)

Thank you so much for the information and the link to the other thread. I'm going to read through it later when I have some time. I greatly appreciate it. It sounds like I'll have to decide what's more important to me - my SDV channels or my Tivo itself.

And for the record, I'm on Long Island, NY, and Cablevision is my provider.


----------



## julesagogo (Nov 14, 2009)

Comcast - Richmond VA

Just got the TiVo HD in August and do not use a TA. I've had to reboot due to known "gray screen" problems (which switched to black when I changed my letterbox color from gray to black) a handful of times which resolves the issue for 2 - 3 weeks. Last night I looked into it a little more before rebooting and noticed the HD channels were fine but the non-HD channels were pixelated/choppy/frozen or just black. The TiVo rep had me check signal strength. I was told by TiVo that because some HD channels are coming in at 100% to buy an attenuator, so I ordered a cheap one.

If this is a hardware problem, I don't understand why rebooting resolves it for a while...does anyone know?

Night before last I had to pull the plug because the unit would not respond to the remote (although the light on the front blinked when I pressed a button).


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

julesagogo said:


> Comcast - Richmond VA
> 
> Just got the TiVo HD in August and do not use a TA. I've had to reboot due to known "gray screen" problems (which switched to black when I changed my letterbox color from gray to black) a handful of times which resolves the issue for 2 - 3 weeks. Last night I looked into it a little more before rebooting and noticed the HD channels were fine but the non-HD channels were pixelated/choppy/frozen or just black. The TiVo rep had me check signal strength. I was told by TiVo that because some HD channels are coming in at 100% to buy an attenuator, so I ordered a cheap one.
> 
> ...


Sorry about your problems, but your post is completely off-topic for this thread (which concerns pixelation on channels that require a tuning adapter).

Regarding your problems take a look at **this post** and the thread containing it.

Also look at the "....pixelation...." sticky thread at the top of this forum.

*Note to other posters here:* This thread addresses an important topic and I hope we can avoid off-topic posts and give the topic full consideration.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

Wow... major Deja vu... 

nyijedi... is your cable system motorola or cisco??

They acid test is if you have two TiVo's, set them both to record the same shows at the same time and see if the pixelations are at exactly the same time and place in the recording.


----------



## nyijedi (Jan 9, 2005)

SCSIRAID said:


> Wow... major Deja vu...
> 
> nyijedi... is your cable system motorola or cisco??
> 
> They acid test is if you have two TiVo's, set them both to record the same shows at the same time and see if the pixelations are at exactly the same time and place in the recording.


The cable boxes that my cable system (Cablevision) provides us with are Scientific Atlanta, but I'm not certain this is what you're asking. Are you talking about something else?

Unfortunately, I only have 1 HD Tivo box - my other one is a standard box using Cablevision's cable box to receive a signal (all channels work fine here).


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

nyijedi said:


> The cable boxes that my cable system (Cablevision) provides us with are Scientific Atlanta, but I'm not certain this is what you're asking. Are you talking about something else?
> 
> Unfortunately, I only have 1 HD Tivo box - my other one is a standard box using Cablevision's cable box to receive a signal (all channels work fine here).


That tells me that you are on a Cisco system.

Now can you clarify the RS Uncorrected error situation. The problem I am fighting is pixelation where RS Uncorrected remains zero. I also have a TWC DVR which does not exhibit pixelation where the TiVo does. That is the key fact.... TiVo pixelates but shows no RF errors while TWC DVR does not pixelate all while recording the same program at the same time. With multiple TiVo's recording... the pixelations are at exactly the same place.... i.e. something in the stream is tripping up TiVo.


----------



## nyijedi (Jan 9, 2005)

SCSIRAID said:


> That tells me that you are on a Cisco system.
> 
> Now can you clarify the RS Uncorrected error situation. The problem I am fighting is pixelation where RS Uncorrected remains zero. I also have a TWC DVR which does not exhibit pixelation where the TiVo does. That is the key fact.... TiVo pixelates but shows no RF errors while TWC DVR does not pixelate all while recording the same program at the same time. With multiple TiVo's recording... the pixelations are at exactly the same place.... i.e. something in the stream is tripping up TiVo.


I am 100% certain that my pixelation problems sometimes occur with RS Uncorrected remaining zero, and sometimes occur with some RS Uncorrected errors. In fact, I was playing around with some attenuators last night, and even though I was able to get the Tivo in a situation where I was getting *no* RS Uncorrected errors, I was *still* getting pixelation on SDV channels, which was extremely frustrating. So, the short answer is that it looks like my SDV channels pixelate even when no RS Uncorrected errors occur, and when my cable signal is at a good signal level (i.e., between 77 and 95).

Unfortunately I don't have a spare tivo HD to compare, however I have checked my non-HD, cable provider issued cable box, and this does not exhibit pixelation at all on the problem channels. This cable box is also only 1 splitter removed from my Tivo HD, so I doubt it's really a signal problem (I've replaced this splitter).


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

nyijedi said:


> I am 100% certain that my pixelation problems sometimes occur with RS Uncorrected remaining zero, and sometimes occur with some RS Uncorrected errors. In fact, I was playing around with some attenuators last night, and even though I was able to get the Tivo in a situation where I was getting *no* RS Uncorrected errors, I was *still* getting pixelation on SDV channels, which was extremely frustrating. So, the short answer is that it looks like my SDV channels pixelate even when no RS Uncorrected errors occur, and when my cable signal is at a good signal level (i.e., between 77 and 95).
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have a spare tivo HD to compare, however I have checked my non-HD, cable provider issued cable box, and this does not exhibit pixelation at all on the problem channels. This cable box is also only 1 splitter removed from my Tivo HD, so I doubt it's really a signal problem (I've replaced this splitter).


OK... then it seems you may be a member of 'the club'... Note that it is possible to get pixelations but with RS Uncorrected zero for other reasons... where the breakups are actually in the source. That is why its important to see what is happening on cableco equipment.


----------



## nyijedi (Jan 9, 2005)

SCSIRAID said:


> OK... then it seems you may be a member of 'the club'... Note that it is possible to get pixelations but with RS Uncorrected zero for other reasons... where the breakups are actually in the source. That is why its important to see what is happening on cableco equipment.


I understand. Thanks so much for your explanations regarding this problem. I was getting even more frustrated when I'd get the signal strength in a good range and have zero RS Uncorrected errors and *still* get pixelation. Although it's still obviously a problem for me, it is nice to know the reason for the problem. Needless to say, I have this thread bookmarked and will be following it in the future.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

nyijedi said:


> I understand. Thanks so much for your explanations regarding this problem. I was getting even more frustrated when I'd get the signal strength in a good range and have zero RS Uncorrected errors and *still* get pixelation. Although it's still obviously a problem for me, it is nice to know the reason for the problem. Needless to say, I have this thread bookmarked and will be following it in the future.


You are very welcome... Keep your fingers crossed tomorrow... TWC is coming to my house tomorrow night with equipment to capture and analyze the transport stream.... we may be getting close to understanding this problem.


----------



## nyijedi (Jan 9, 2005)

SCSIRAID said:


> You are very welcome... Keep your fingers crossed tomorrow... TWC is coming to my house tomorrow night with equipment to capture and analyze the transport stream.... we may be getting close to understanding this problem.


Fingers are crossed. Please keep us all posted.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

nyijedi said:


> Fingers are crossed. Please keep us all posted.


Here is the latest.....

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7702489#post7702489

It was a very very good evening... We are hot on its trail. You have a PM with a request for data.

Don


----------



## jchas41 (Feb 5, 2009)

I am also having the same issue. Problem only occurs on SDV stations. No issues with any of my other non-tivo sets. Pixellation is intermittent, unpredictable, and causes audio drop-outs as well.

Time Warner Central New York.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

jchas41 said:


> I am also having the same issue. Problem only occurs on SDV stations. No issues with any of my other non-tivo sets. Pixellation is intermittent, unpredictable, and causes audio drop-outs as well.
> 
> Time Warner Central New York.


I am willing to bet that if you look at the clock... it will usually occur right around the top or bottom of the hour.... when many people change channels. We were able to watch the Transport stream on the analyzer and every time a program joined or left the stream, TiVo would pixelate.

If anybody else is seeing this... pixelation on ONLY SDV channels and with RS Uncorrected count = 0... please let me know your cable system and city.. even if its not TWC. TWC wants to see how widespread this is.


----------



## Conard (Nov 15, 2007)

Yes, we have been seeing the pixelation on SDV channels from day one.
TWC Fingerlakes NY


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

Conard said:


> Yes, we have been seeing the pixelation on SDV channels from day one.
> TWC Fingerlakes NY


Thanks Conard... Just to confirm... when you see the pixelation, RS Uncorrected in DVR Diags doesnt increment... right? You have to see it 'live' to check this.


----------



## Conard (Nov 15, 2007)

SCSIRAID said:


> Thanks Conard... Just to confirm... when you see the pixelation, RS Uncorrected in DVR Diags doesnt increment... right? You have to see it 'live' to check this.


Yes, you're correct. Before I even hooked the TA up I used a better quality cable and USB cable, just in case. The TA is in a cool place as I noticed it ran hot. Still no joy.


----------



## jchas41 (Feb 5, 2009)

SCSIRAID said:


> I am willing to bet that if you look at the clock... it will usually occur right around the top or bottom of the hour.... when many people change channels. We were able to watch the Transport stream on the analyzer and every time a program joined or left the stream, TiVo would pixelate.
> 
> If anybody else is seeing this... pixelation on ONLY SDV channels and with RS Uncorrected count = 0... please let me know your cable system and city.. even if its not TWC. TWC wants to see how widespread this is.


I have been watching the clock when pixellation occurs and on my system at least, it is happening at any point during the hour. Very strange but I can't detect any pattern to it. The other day we were watching a movie on IFC HD and it was fine for the first 45 minutes, then we got intermittent pixellation for the remaining 45 minutes of the film. Extremely frustrating.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

jchas41 said:


> I have been watching the clock when pixellation occurs and on my system at least, it is happening at any point during the hour. Very strange but I can't detect any pattern to it. The other day we were watching a movie on IFC HD and it was fine for the first 45 minutes, then we got intermittent pixellation for the remaining 45 minutes of the film. Extremely frustrating.


I also don't get most of my SDV pixelation at top and bottom of the hour, although it's possible more happens at those times. I would think there would be some channel surfing at other times too. (TWC, Southwest Ohio).


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

dlfl said:


> I also don't get most of my SDV pixelation at top and bottom of the hour, although it's possible more happens at those times. I would think there would be some channel surfing at other times too. (TWC, Southwest Ohio).


Yes... mine isnt strictly limited to the top and bottom of the hour... that is just when it tends to be worst. Whether you see it or not is all probability.. Are you watching a QAM that has low usage programs on it that may be cast off with surfing and get replaced by other low usage programs... If you get on a QAM that has popular stuff on it then you are less likely to see it since the popular stuff is likely to stay put. Just how much SDV your system has could also be a factor.


----------



## jonja (Feb 23, 2007)

I too experience this with Charter cable in CT, on SDV channels only (Syfy is the main one). The pixelation is very bad on only that single channel, even though I get no RS Uncorrected, and the signal strength is in the sweet spot (between 80 and 90s). 

Incidentally, in the past I have tried everything. I have played with signal amps, attenuators, extra splits, to get higher signals, to get lower signals, but with Syfy it makes no difference. All channels are pretty much perfect now except for it. Charter of course says it isn't in the source, but I said, everything is perfect except on this one SDV channel. Something is up.

It is the only channel I watch on a SDV channel so I can't comment on other channels.


----------



## Max Camber (Oct 30, 2009)

jonja said:


> I have played with signal amps, attenuators, extra splits, to get higher signals, to get lower signals, but with Syfy it makes no difference.


Yep, that sounds like the SDV pixelation problem. There isn't much you can do other than wait for a fix (supposedly in the works) as TiVo support will just tell you that it is a signal problem and have you call your cable provider.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

jonja said:


> I too experience this with Charter cable in CT, on SDV channels only (Syfy is the main one). The pixelation is very bad on only that single channel, even though I get no RS Uncorrected, and the signal strength is in the sweet spot (between 80 and 90s).


I am getting this too with Charter SoCal, except it is on Discovery HD (not HD Theatre). SyFy is so far still on analog in my area. I have only had my tuning adapter for a couple of weeks, and the issue has only happened a few times so far.

However, I noticed that on two occasions when I was recording on both Discovery HD and History HD simultaneously, if the Discovery program was heavily pixellated, the History program will be heavily abbreviated, with the beginning portion missing. In my area, History HD is NOT an SDV channel whereas all the digital Discovery networks are.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

I am getting the pixellization problem on Discovery HD again. It's the worst so far; not only is the video totally unwatchable, but the audio is all garbled as well.

"Ax Men" on History HD is recording fine so far but one thing I noticed is that when I tried to tune TLC HD I got the "This Channel Is Not Available at This Time" error message, meaning Charter's SDV capacity is maxed out. Yet Charter has not added any new channels than before SDV, so I'm not sure how it's "maxed out."

It also seems to be happening primarily on Wednesday evenings.


----------



## jdmass (Dec 1, 2002)

ses said:


> While I do not have a solution, I have the exact same experience. My provider is Charter Communications. Argh.


Same here, Charter strikes again!


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

jdmass said:


> Same here, Charter strikes again!


If you are talking about the pixelation on SDV channels only with RS Uncorrected = 0, Its not Charter's problem... its TiVo's...


----------

